# Riley Show Pix



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They finally posted Ri's pix from the last show. I want to buy them all!!! I'm so proud of him.

We have another show this weekend. I might actually ride him in a walk/jog class but I don't know.... We'll see!

I'm so proud of him!

http://karamorris.smugmug.com/gallery/4989802_JkbM3#299120875_L8Y2u


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!  He's gorgeous.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought almost all of them... teehee....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

great pics!!!

is that the young horse?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes! He's my 2 year old, he turned 2 April 18th.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he's soooo handsome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He's gorgeous, just everything about him i love!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

thankyou thankyou thankyou thankyou!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pictures! What a lovely looking boy!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to show him this weekend. I MAYBE might ride him... I'll have to post the new pix. I'm so excited about him! teehee.... He's my first "quality" horse... (I mean, as far as I'm concerend ALL of mine are quality but you know, there are standards and my sweet angels don't meet... THOSE standards....) teehee... I'm so excited!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You look so pretty together! I love the halter, just enough bling to be classy looking. Really nice job of getting your show accessories together!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ah gee.... that shirt is borrowed, teehee, I grabbed it out of someones trailer that morning.... I just bought one on clearence from stateline the other day I think I'll wear tomorrow.... and then Sunday ... I might "steal" one from someones trailer again! teehee....

I ordered a yellow shirt but that's for riding him, it should be in today, I have no idea what it's going to look like, it's custom, havent even seen the material, might be hideous! lol... i spent $19 yesterday on earrings and a necklace to spice things up... and a barrett!

My halter is really old, from the 70's but I kind of like it... thanks!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ri got first place in junior horse go as you please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait until they post the pix!!!! YEAH RI!!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Congratulations!!  Did you steal another shirt for that? Makes it a lot easier and cheaper if you can just get dressed out of other peoples trailers :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did steal one for the morning in-hand classes but my yellow one came in for the afternoon. the girls said it looked like it came from the dollar general but I actually really liked it! I cna't wait till the pix post!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He looks so clean! I love the color of your suit. I love the baby blue!


----------

